# fruits & vggies



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

i have just posted this ? on glider world.
i have 2 gliders, & my hubby(larry) has a hedgehog. i just got done w/making more meals for my suggies, & i was wondering if i could be able to feed the cubes to his hedgie,also?
i know there is a list of no/no's to feed,but i can't seem to be able to remember where i got it from :roll:  :? 
these meals are not the diets, but just the foods put together, & then frozen.
thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This may help;
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

didn't your breeder give you a sheet telling you what is ok for a hedgehog and what isn't?


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

all my breeder gave me was the cat/dog food she fed him.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

josefine said:


> all my breeder gave me was the cat/dog food she fed him.


oh, hm :/
i got a list of foods that are ok and not ok
you can prob also find it on the IHA website


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

ok, i printed off the list, but nancy stated that this was just a partial list. i would really need to have the full list,as i know very little on the diets & meals for him.
rite now he is eating a variation of cat/dog food, gerber baby food ham, chicken or beef. then i mix in mixed veggies from baby food.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Seeing that you've only had your baby for a little while, don't try to move too fast with fruits and veggies. Get him settled with his kibbles first and then slowly move on to his treats. You don't want to feed him too many different things at once. Good luck with your baby, and gratz!


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

thanx you guys!
shaelikestaquitos, when i googled IHA, nothing came up for hedgies. could you help me further w/getting this list?  
amy, yes, he is just a baby. we adopted him may 30th, the breeder said he was 8 weeks then.
larry has tried to give him mealies, but he won't eat them. i told him maybe he needs to squish them as ppl do for gliders who has never eaten them befor. he will need to do that tho, ew-ew,for me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 
@ what age can they be given 'solid' food,& not the baby food?
the meat jars i feed 1/2 each nite, & w/the mixed veggies, b/c those are in bigger jars, will make up 3 nites.
or, do i continue feeding baby food jars all the time?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

At 8 weeks your hedgie should be eating dry cat food as its main diet, the baby food and other foods should only be given at treats.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I couldn't find it on the IHA website either, actually, but here's what I have found

http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... ood#Treats

I also have a list of food from my breeder, but it's in French. Do you mind?
I can scan it or something for you. She got her information from Canadian Hedgehog Association


----------

